# Vaping on BBC



## ProDiCaL (20/1/15)

After spending my time trolling the Internet and Youtube for some new coil designs and found this video.
Found it rather interesting among the various other videos I have seen regarding Vaping.

*Vaping on the BBC's "Trust Me, I'm A Doctor"*


Touches many topics that most vapers and non-vapers would reach a heated discussion about.
Hope you enjoy.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (20/1/15)

Thanks for sharing @ProDiCaL 

Nice that the doctor says ecigs have only a small fraction of the risk of smoking
And that nicotine on its own is similar in risk to the caffeine we drink in coffee

I continue to believe as they conclude in the video that ecigs presents a marvellous way to prevent current smokers from serious disease later on

I still however think (my own view) that its a pity if millions of non smokers start vaping with nicotine juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ProDiCaL (20/1/15)

@Silver I find that quite sad too from a vapers perspective that is just not right. Dont see how it would be beneficial. If you enjoy a good vape enjoy it nic free. The nicotine adds no value to your vape unless you a ex smoker.


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

I see no issues with adults choosing to do anything, including using nicotine...we ex-smokers started using it with a terrible delivery method - with all the known risks involved in smoking we still _chose_ to do it. 

Now people can use nicotine, which has it's own benefits and risks, but with a much safer delivery method. 

I just don't see the issue with non-smoking adults choosing to use nicotine....better than cocaine, heroin, anti-depressants, etc


----------

